# Mühle-Glashütte is showing these 2014 model watches at Baselworld.



## rationaltime

Mühle-Glashütte is showing these 2014 model watches at Baselworld
(which has now started).

-----
Mühle-Glashütte "Kampfschwimmer"









Technical Details Mühle-Glashütte "Kampfschwimmer"

Movement:
SW 200-1, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation,
own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second.
Fast date correction. 38-hr power reserve.

Case:
Stainless steel case. Unidirectional bezel. 2.5 mm thick, domed and
anti-glare sapphire crystal. Screw-in crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 15.1 mm. 
Water-resistant to 30 bars.

Strap:
Synthetic strap with stainless steel pin buckle. 
Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial:
Blue. Super LumiNova coated hands and indices.

Price:
2.500,- Euro

The Kampfschwimmer will be available in July.

-----

M 29 Classic Kleine Sekunde









Technical Details M 29 Classic Kleine Sekunde

Movement:
SW 290-1, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation,
own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop second.
Fast date correction. 38-hr power reserve.

Case:
Brushed / polished stainless steel. Anti-glare sapphire crystal.
Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 42,4 mm; H 12,2 mm.
Waterresistant to 10 bar.

Strap: 
Stainless steel strap with butterfly clasp or leather strap with
stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial:
Black or Cream.

Prices:
1.650,- Euro (leather strap)
1.750,- Euro (stainless steel strap)

The M 29 Classic Kleine Sekunde will be available in the latter part of June.

-----

Antaria Tag/Datum









Technical Details Antaria Tag/Datum

Movement:
SW 220-1, automatic with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and
characteristic surface finishes, quickset mechanism for day and date,
stop second, 38-h power reserve.

Case:
Brushed & polished stainless steel with a gold-plated bezel in the
anthracite-coloured model (10 Micron). Anti-glare sapphire crystal.
Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 42.0 mm; H 11.5 mm. 
Water-resistant to 5 bars.

Strap:
Russia leather strap with stainless steel butterfly clasp. 
Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial:
Anthracite with gold-plated numerals and hands / Opaline silver
with bright nickel-plated numerals. Super LumiNova coated hands.

Price:
1.850,- Euro (anthracite/ red gold)
1.990,- Euro (opaline/ silver)

The Antaria Tag/Datum will be available at the beginning of June.

-----

Terrasport III









Technical Details Terrasport III

Movement:
SW 220-1, automatic with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and
characteristic surface finishes, fast date correction, stop second,
38-h power reserve.

Case:
Brushed stainless steel. Anti-glare sapphire crystal. 
Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 34.0 mm; H 10.0 mm. 
Water-resistant to 5 bars.

Strap:
Leather strap with stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial:
Black or cream. Hour indices, hour numerals and hands coated in
Super LumiNova.

Price:
990,- Euro.

The Terrasport III will be available in the latter part of June.

-----

This information now appears on the Mühle-Glashütte web site.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

*Muhle Glashutte Releases From Basel 2014!*

Muhle has announced four new models/variations so far at Baselworld! Let's take a closer look:










First up is the...Kampfsc....wimmer. Kampfschwimmer. Just rolls off the tongue. Well, even if I can't pronounce it, it does look very cool.

This model is inspired by and named after elite German troops, which I'm told translates to "Frog Men." This watch has some really unique features to go along with its good looks. Apparently this is designed to be attached to a "compass board" that will help these troops while underwater. Inside lives a Sellita SW200 and it's protected by 300 meters of water resistance. The size is appropriate for such a sporty watch at 44mm and about 15mm thick.










Next we have the M 29 Classic Kleine Sekunde. This stylish watch features an SW 290 and is 42.4mm and 12.2mm thick.










It's also available in this almost vintage looking cream dial. I really like the the large chapter ring.










Here's the new Terrasport III. It looks extremely similar to the Terrasport II but it trims 6mm off its diameter to make it a much smaller watch. In fact, at 43mm and 10mm thick, this would be a good choice for those with more slender wrists.










It's also available in a slightly dressier cream dial.










Muhle also added a model to its popular Antaria line, the Antaria Tag Datum. This complements the existing collection well with the main difference being the addition of a day display. It's one of the dressier options available from Muhle and is available with this opaline white dial or a nice anthracite black dial with gold accents:










Another nice touch with this model is that the gold is just the hands, applied numerals and the bezel, so the rest of the case is steel. This comes in a nice versatile 42mm size.


----------



## Nokie

*Re: Muhle Glashutte Releases From Basel 2014!*



> M 29 Classic Kleine Sekunde.


I like that one, the others, still deciding.........


----------



## bomba

*Re: Muhle Glashutte Releases From Basel 2014!*

Hmmm...the Mühle-Glashütte "Kampfschwimmer" looks a little like this...maybe it's just the bezel..








Armida A5 1000m

*Pix is taken from Armida watches...if it violates any forum rules, I will remove it asap.


----------



## Sascha von Bornheim

*Re: Muhle Glashutte Releases From Basel 2014!*

"kampfschwimmer" means "combat swimmer", and they are more or less germany's equivalent of the navy seals.
German commando frogmen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

as for the watches, i can't say that i'm a muehle fan, but the antaria in white does look nice. too bad there doesn't seem to be a version with blued hands though.


----------



## namor

*Re: Muhle Glashutte Releases From Basel 2014!*

I am a big fan of Muhle watches, which I think are very high quality for the price. However, I can't get behind these 44mm x 15mm watches. Why can't they engineer things properly, so that a 300M watch is not a small hockey puck on your wrist?

When you are in the military, you are always putting on/taking off things with straps - and snagging that big watch on them. You are frequently getting on ropes, or netting, or other things - and snagging your wrist. You're doing things that require ease of movement, not hindrances. Especially when in diving operations - you don't need another item catching on underwater objects. I'd buy that Kampfschwimmer today if it were a manageable size.

Look at their neighbors in German engineering: Sinn. The EZM3 and 13 are 500M divers designed for the rigors of military life and will not be a burden on the soldiers wearing them.

PS - fix the bezel, too. There is no value/use in having 3 minute hashmarks on it, particularly underwater!


----------

